# Tecumseh HSK-850 2 Stroke Electric Start Conversion



## Wolf95 (May 2, 2012)

Hello, I've got an electric starter for this engine that currently accepts AC, I'm wondering how/if I can convert it to DC to work off of a battery? It's the starter shown here: HSK850 Part # 590670 (ebay has a picture of it) 

I was just working on a high school project and we used Starter Solenoids for that,I was wondering if I could just cut off the end of the starter's cable and use the solenoid?


----------



## dawgpile (Apr 28, 2008)

This is a simple one. Unfortunately, no you can't  The difference between AC and DC motors is significant. The other unfortunate thing is I'm pretty sure a DC starter assembly is not available for this engine.

Keep in mind that an engine that's set up to accept a DC starter is usually set up with an alternator assembly and rectifier package to provide a means of charging the onboard battery used for starting. By utilizing a 120vac starter, the alternator/rectifier components are eliminated.

Not sure what you meant by the solenoid comment. A starter solenoid is simply a relay or contactor. When you energize the coil of the solenoid, a very heavy duty set of contacts close which typically connects the positive battery terminal then to the starter motor. That heavy duty set of contacts can handle a very high current (in excess of 100 amps or more depending on the application!). It takes a relatively small amount of current(typically under a couple of amps) to energize the solenoid. IOW, you are using a small amount of energy to control(switch on and off) a much larger amount of energy. Finally, the a solenoid has nothing to do with AC vs DC. For small engine and automotive apps, solenoids are DC operated devices. (they do make relays that operate on AC, but those aren't applicable here).


----------

